# Cucumber or zucchini for Plecos - one over the other?



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i feed cucumber cause it was the only thing the store had at the time. i think most use zucchini cause it probably has more nutrient in it but my bn loved cucumber


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

zucchini, remove the seed core, skin on, raw :biggrin:


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 19, 2012)

wood for the clown, and zuccinni for the other.... Clowns like their wood, need it to live


----------



## Fishmommy (Feb 16, 2013)

I find that zuchini pollutes the water more than cucumber


Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Have Cholla and driftwood (crepe myrtle branches) in the tank, any other specific woods?


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

Wood aids digestion greatly for both, but it's not really the sole food source for most fish.

I prefer zucchini, because it holds up a little better. Small or young fish might have an easier time rasping on cucumber, however.

EDIT: Your cholla is perfect for BNs. They can rasp it easily.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 19, 2012)

those should be fine... I've got 2 year old mopani and something I can't remember. The fish eats the stuff and seems happy. Make sure the wood is dead wood, that is all.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

they are both tiny, like my little finger


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine like both.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Which ever is cheaper, last year my neighbors shared a lot from their gardens, it was nice.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Put a strip of each in the tank - the Pleco's haven't found it yet but the Otto's seemed to fall instantly in love :biggrin:


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

My L128 goes nuts over shelled peas and broccoli. 

Peas are great if you suspect your plecs are bloated. Natural laxative for them! I do apologize for any visual images that last sentence may have caused...


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

What wkndracer said. Zucchini will hold up better under water. Mine devour it. They also like squash, potatoes, and pumpkin. I always get organic


----------

